
Containers and Cloud Security - ofrzeta
https://blog.hansenpartnership.com/containers-and-cloud-security/
======
ofrzeta
The author is James Bottomley, an IBM Research Distinguished Engineer and
Linux kernel developer. I think it also serves the purpose of plugging (or at
least preparing the ground for) IBM Nabla, "a new type of container designed
for strong isolation on a host".

